# College is getting too stressful!



## utopian_grrl (Jun 26, 2008)

I'm in my second year of college (beginning my 4th semester). The first year went fine academically. I maintained a good GPA, which in on par with what's needed for my dream grad school. I got involved with a student organization. And I really didn't feel much stress with the assignments I had to do.

This year is different. I know it may not seem like a big deal to some of you, but I got my first B in college last semester. It didn't really mess up my GPA but I think it's because it was the very poor teaching and quirks of the professor rather than me not studying that was the reason for getting that grade in an intro level and utterly useless course. And this REALLY bugs me.

Now, this semester I'm doubly worried about my grades. But I can't seem to focus. I have all these assignments due and tests that have become overwhelming because I can't find a quiet, relaxing place to study - thanks in part to an increasingly annoying roommate. 

I really have to go to law school. I don't see what else I want to do with my life. The only way to semi-guarantee getting the job that I want is to get into a top school. I can only do that with a great GPA and top LSAT scores - and some extracurriculars which I have planned out for junior and senior year. 

I don't think I'd be so stressed out and so obsessed with my grades this year if it wasn't for the SA. Focusing on other things would create a healthy balance and eliminate some of this panic...I don't know what to do about it.


----------



## cave dweller (Feb 21, 2009)

utopian_grrl said:


> I'm in my second year of college (beginning my 4th semester). The first year went fine academically. I maintained a good GPA, which in on par with what's needed for my dream grad school. I got involved with a student organization. And I really didn't feel much stress with the assignments I had to do.
> 
> This year is different. I know it may not seem like a big deal to some of you, but I got my first B in college last semester. It didn't really mess up my GPA but I think it's because it was the very poor teaching and quirks of the professor rather than me not studying that was the reason for getting that grade in an intro level and utterly useless course. And this REALLY bugs me.
> 
> ...


Get some heavy duty headphones to cancel the sound I guess and fitness for some balance perhaps?


----------



## jas498 (Feb 22, 2008)

You could always try studying outside of the house like at a cafe. I would not stress over a B, you've got plenty of other opportunities to get As and lower the effect of that one B. What's changed since last year that's giving you SA? Maybe you should take a few days and focus on that instead, or just take a few days off and relax. Spring Break is around the corner too.


----------



## Hoppipolla (Apr 11, 2007)

Go to a library. Spring break is in a week, so you can take that time to relax and work on your assignments little by little.

I also agree with jas498. You should really take some time to think about what's triggered your SA.

Good luck!

p.s. Is it alright to ask what your dream law school is?


----------



## Wirt (Jan 16, 2009)

you're obviously smarter than i am, considering all i get are B's with a few A's and an occasional C.

But the first 2 years of college are usually filled with joke classes you'll never use (GE's). theyre just stuff you should kind of know in general since you're "college educated". I did mediocre my first year, poorly my second, and in my 3rd and 4th years of college im doing better than iv ever done scholastically (half As, half B's and no C's).

my motivation has been dropping this year for multiple reasons, but I still feel like a better test taker in general. took me forever to learn how to study by understanding instead of memorization

so if a mediocre student like me can get better further into college, you should be fine


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I didn't have high blood pressure until my first semester of college. College is not the whole problem, but it sure doesn't help.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I definitely exercise....it does wonders


----------

